# Demanet Bite Suit Review Video.



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

I put together a video of some pros and cons of my new Demanet suit.

If you want to skip to the bite work, skip to 6:15min.
You can watch the video in HD also.

I hope you enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG9VO9a7hS0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Amy Apiquian (Oct 5, 2011)

I know it was slow-mo, but you can still tell that the dog's entries are really careful. How did you teach your dog to slow down so much on the entry? It doesn't seem like you see that associated with french ring sport very often. That's actually not a bad idea for safety reasons.

I'm surprised more people don't do that, since it would definately be safer for everyone. I know it doesn't look very flashy, and the dog seems lukewarm about the whole situation, but it's all about getting the job done, in my opinion.

Good job.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Nicely done. The suits are made in Spain, but they speak French?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Amy Apiquian said:


> I know it was slow-mo, but you can still tell that the dog's entries are really careful. How did you teach your dog to slow down so much on the entry? It doesn't seem like you see that associated with french ring sport very often. That's actually not a bad idea for safety reasons.
> 
> I'm surprised more people don't do that, since it would definately be safer for everyone. I know it doesn't look very flashy, and the dog seems lukewarm about the whole situation, but it's all about getting the job done, in my opinion.
> 
> Good job.


Hi Amy

Welcome to the WDF BUT you need to do an intro here
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/
telling us about what kind of dogs you have, if any
and what you do with them. And any other relevant info you'd like to share.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

why didnt your friend from Mexico tell you not to let dogs chase legs?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

"Amy" is no longer with us.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> why didnt your friend from Mexico tell you not to let dogs chase legs?


 BB is a big boy, and loves to bite arms, so I work him on legs much more than arms.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Nicely done. The suits are made in Spain, but they speak French?


HenryK is French, but now lives in Spain.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Amy Apiquian said:


> I know it was slow-mo, but you can still tell that the dog's entries are really careful. How did you teach your dog to slow down so much on the entry? It doesn't seem like you see that associated with french ring sport very often. That's actually not a bad idea for safety reasons.
> 
> I'm surprised more people don't do that, since it would definately be safer for everyone. I know it doesn't look very flashy, and the dog seems lukewarm about the whole situation, but it's all about getting the job done, in my opinion.
> 
> Good job.


I think speed is over rated in a lot of protection sports. I would much rather have a dog think about a bite, then just fly at a decoy and hope he nails him. Everyone will have a different angle in this issue, just the way I like to do things. Since I don't trial my dog, I don't care either way I am just out having fun.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> "Amy" is no longer with us.


Bummer, There actually is a real Amy Apiquian on face book.
I'm guessing this wasn't our Amy?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> BB is a big boy, and loves to bite arms, so I work him on legs much more than arms.


I don't think that is what Daniel meant......???


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I don't think that is what Daniel meant......???


:-$:-$ Don't let out the secrets of the pivot leg. No more slow to bite, no more esquives ... don't tell Ted. :razz: Sssshhhhh .... :-$:-$


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Someone once told me that "once you put a thought in writing you can never take it back" videos are the same thing. Some one trying to show off and they suck at it.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Someone once told me that "once you put a thought in writing you can never take it back" videos are the same thing. Some one trying to show off and they suck at it.


hahaha, whatever Daniel. 
I have never said I was good at FR, and never have trialed. 

I just like having fun with my dog, what is wrong with that?

I made the video for one reason, I don't find much info on the suits online, so I thought I would give some info in a visual way. 

Have a nice day.


----------

